# Pjaca non ha ancora deciso. E' sempre Milan vs Juve.



## admin (8 Luglio 2016)

Ultime notizie da Sky sull'affare Marko Pjaca: ancora nessuna decisione definitiva. Pjaca non ha ancora scelto. In questo momento è in leggero vantaggio il Milan ma la Juventus non è assolutamente fuori, anzi. Oggi Mandzukic ha chiamato il giocatore per convincerlo ad accettare la Juventus.

Pjaca dovrebbe decidere oggi 8 luglio se giocare nel Milan o nella Juve.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Appunto.. Quanto dicevo io... Il bimbo viziato sta rompendo e ci sta facendo perdere tempo. E non lo dico perché potrebbe scegliere la Juve a noi, facesse come vuole.. Lo dico perché doveva scegliere oggi


----------



## VonVittel (8 Luglio 2016)

Questa faccenda è diventata ignobile ora


----------



## Andre96 (8 Luglio 2016)

Le differenze con la notizia di ieri data da Sky alla stessa ora? Mmm..............


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime notizie da Sky sull'affare Marko Pjaca: ancora nessuna decisione definitiva. Pjaca non ha ancora scelto. In questo momento è in leggero vantaggio il Milan ma la Juventus non è assolutamente fuori, anzi. Oggi Mandzukic ha chiamato il giocatore per convincerlo ad accettare la Juventus.
> 
> Pjaca dovrebbe decidere oggi 8 luglio se giocare nel Milan o nella Juve.



Anche da questa notizia vedremmo da che parte andare. C'è chi dice che è già fatta, chi che la Juve non è nemmeno in corsa e chi alla fine che la Juve è lanciatissima. Vedremo, come al solito queste trattative estenuanti si protraggono.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Luglio 2016)

a quanto è quotato che non deciderà manco domani???


----------



## Theochedeo (8 Luglio 2016)

Ma state un po calmi per piacere?


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Luglio 2016)

Penso che di Marzio non sappia nulla a questo punto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Le differenze con la notizia di ieri data da Sky alla stessa ora? Mmm..............


può essere tranquillamente uguale, ma se il giocatore non decide.. Che colpa abbiamo noi?


----------



## VonVittel (8 Luglio 2016)

Io se fossi un dirigente del Milan, chiamerei Bayern e Chelsea e farei offerte per benatia e cuadrado. Perché la devono finire questi con queste mosse di disturbo. Questi NON hanno bisogno di Pjaca


----------



## Nicktedo81 (8 Luglio 2016)

Di Marzio sta palesemente facendo un giochetto di audience...con il placet della juve...Per questa faccenda do piu credito a Pedullá.....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Ma dai ragazzi.. Se Galliani va a parlare direttamente a Zagabria con la dinamo per chiudere ed è tutto ok.. Il motivo quale potrebbe essere? Il gioco a rialzo di pjaca..


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pjaca dovrebbe decidere oggi 8 luglio se giocare nel Milan o nella Juve.



Non mi meraviglierei se alla fine andasse all'estero


----------



## Andre96 (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> può essere tranquillamente uguale, ma se il giocatore non decide.. Che colpa abbiamo noi?



Noi chi? Sia che tu ti riferisca al Milan che a noi tifosi noi non abbiamo colpe...io sto parlando delle cavolate di Sky...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

La Juve prende tutti ed è in corsa per tutti.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (8 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me si aspetta la firma del preliminare...


----------



## VonVittel (8 Luglio 2016)

Sinceramente il comportamento del giocatore ricorda quello di Martinez


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Appunto.. Quanto dicevo io... Il bimbo viziato sta rompendo e ci sta facendo perdere tempo. E non lo dico perché potrebbe scegliere la Juve a noi, facesse come vuole.. Lo dico perché doveva scegliere oggi



a sto punto, se questa è l'accoglienza, che vada pure alla Juve, ci meritiamo 11 Balotelli trotterellare x il campo... che la faccenda stia andando x le lunghe da fastidio a tutti, e onestamente non mi spiego il perchè, ma dare x scontato che la colpa sia del ragazzo mi da da pensare che x il suo bene è meglio scelga altri lidi... se questa è la mentalità possiamo chiudere la sezione calciomercato seduta stante


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2016)

Con noi ogni santissima cosa è peggio di un parto... 
Sempre... Cosa abbiamo mai fatto di male?? 
Goduto abbiamo goduto ma sono anni che nuotiamo nel letame..

Buon dio la penitenza l abbiamo fatta x bene.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Noi chi? Sia che tu ti riferisca al Milan che a noi tifosi noi non abbiamo colpe...io sto parlando delle cavolate di Sky...


Nono parlo del Milan come "noi".. In questo caso, ed è veramente raro, non do le colpe al Milan.. Io credo che se fosse per il Milan il giocatore sarebbe stato presentato anche oggi.. Credo piuttosto che pjaca non abbia deciso, e questo mi ricorda molto la questione kondogbia


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime notizie da Sky sull'affare Marko Pjaca: ancora nessuna decisione definitiva. Pjaca non ha ancora scelto. In questo momento è in leggero vantaggio il Milan ma la Juventus non è assolutamente fuori, anzi. Oggi Mandzukic ha chiamato il giocatore per convincerlo ad accettare la Juventus.
> 
> Pjaca dovrebbe decidere oggi 8 luglio se giocare nel Milan o nella Juve.



Mah


----------



## kakaoo1981 (8 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi prima la firma del preliminare e dopo L ufficialità


----------



## markjordan (8 Luglio 2016)

puo' anche aver deciso ma finche' non firma dopo gli esami non puo' essere annunciato 

e tutti possono spararne di ogni


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> a sto punto, se questa è l'accoglienza, che vada pure alla Juve, ci meritiamo 11 Balotelli trotterellare x il campo... che la faccenda stia andando x le lunghe da fastidio a tutti, e onestamente non mi spiego il perchè, ma dare x scontato che la colpa sia del ragazzo mi da da pensare che x il suo bene è meglio scelga altri lidi... se questa è la mentalità possiamo chiudere la sezione calciomercato seduta stante


No ma io non ho nessun motivo per andargli contro.. Lo dico perché se ci si pensa a mente lucida io non credo proprio che Galliani sia andato a fare il blitz per dirgli "il 12 lo prendiamo".. L'offerta è quella e la stretta di mano c'è stata..


----------



## malos (8 Luglio 2016)

Armarci di santa pazienza per ogni singola cosa. E' il nostro destino.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (8 Luglio 2016)

A me sembra palese che il milan aspetti la firma del preliminare per poi annunciarlo...intanto Di Marzio fa il giochino della lotta con la juve...


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Sinceramente il comportamento del giocatore ricorda quello di Martinez



noi ne sappiamo meno dei giornalisti, per quale motivo la colpa dev'essere x forza sua? e se fosse la Dinamo a tirare la corda sul prezzo? e se fosse Galliani a tirare sul prezzo? e se l'ingaggio offerto fosse inferiore al dovuto? e se stessero aspettando la conferma del preliminare? la faccenda sta diventando antipatica lo ammetto, sta snervando anche me, ma ormai lo avete bollato come viziato montato e mercenario... che futuro può avere da noi? giuro, mi toglierei un peso se andasse veramente alla Juve, non ci meritiamo giovani promesse... sparliamo tanto della rometta e roba varia... loro almeno giudicano i giocatori dopo averli visti, noi ancor prima di prenderli... siamo caduti in basso, x colpe altrui, ma siamo caduti in basso come non mai


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2016)

La notizia suspense ovviamente non era manco quotata. Domani uscirà soprasso Juve, poi di nuovo in vantaggio Milan, poi volata a tre, poi spunta l'Inter ecc ecc. Finchè non c'è ufficialità i giornalai si sbizzarriscono


----------



## Andre96 (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Nono parlo del Milan come "noi".. In questo caso, ed è veramente raro, non do le colpe al Milan.. Io credo che se fosse per il Milan il giocatore sarebbe stato presentato anche oggi.. Credo piuttosto che pjaca non abbia deciso, e questo mi ricorda molto la questione kondogbia



Io credo invece che noi non possiamo sapere nulla e magari è già nostro. 
Scusa eh, ma Di Marzio è lo stesso che disse che decideva "domani" domenica 3 luglio e ieri disse "decide oggi giovedì 7 luglio" e oggi dice "decide oggi venerdì 8 luglio". Ti sembra credibile uno così?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime notizie da Sky sull'affare Marko Pjaca: ancora nessuna decisione definitiva. Pjaca non ha ancora scelto. In questo momento è in leggero vantaggio il Milan ma la Juventus non è assolutamente fuori, anzi. Oggi Mandzukic ha chiamato il giocatore per convincerlo ad accettare la Juventus.
> 
> Pjaca dovrebbe decidere oggi 8 luglio se giocare nel Milan o nella Juve.



Penso si stia aspettando Bacca, chiaramente il rischio è concreto


Svegliati cesso di un colombiano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

Tra poco avrò bisogno di un trapianto di fegato.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> noi ne sappiamo meno dei giornalisti, per quale motivo la colpa dev'essere x forza sua? e se fosse la Dinamo a tirare la corda sul prezzo? e se fosse Galliani a tirare sul prezzo? e se l'ingaggio offerto fosse inferiore al dovuto? e se stessero aspettando la conferma del preliminare? la faccenda sta diventando antipatica lo ammetto, sta snervando anche me, ma ormai lo avete bollato come viziato montato e mercenario... che futuro può avere da noi? giuro, mi toglierei un peso se andasse veramente alla Juve, non ci meritiamo giovani promesse... sparliamo tanto della rometta e roba varia... loro almeno giudicano i giocatori dopo averli visti, noi ancor prima di prenderli... siamo caduti in basso, x colpe altrui, ma siamo caduti in basso come non mai



Non gli sto dando del viziato mercenario e montato. Ho messo in evidenza che ci sono palesi analogie con il caso Martinez (accordo con la squadra, il giocatore tentenna), e volendo pure con il caso Kondogbia (duello con una big italiana, interviene l'amicone di turno con una bella telefonata). Ora 2 sono le cose:
O Di Marzio ha ragione, e allora con la Dinamo che ha accettato (30 milioni ha chiesto, siamo arrivati a 28+2, non è di certo la squadra croata a rompere) non può che essere il giocatore che sta tentennando (e qualche dubbio allora te lo fa venire); oppure molto semplicemente Di Marzio spara fandonie, e in realtà c'è già l'accordo e si aspetta la firma del preliminare o la cessione di Bacca. Allora si, il ragazzo in quel caso assolutamente non merita critiche (ma generalmente uno tende a fidarsi di giornalisti come di marzio, quindi non è una vergogna reputare vere le loro notizie).


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> La notizia suspense ovviamente non era manco quotata. Domani uscirà soprasso Juve, poi di nuovo in vantaggio Milan, poi volata a tre, poi spunta l'Inter ecc ecc. Finchè non c'è ufficialità i giornalai si sbizzarriscono



la colpa è soltanto dei nostri dirigenti però eh, berlusca o cinesi che siano, se sei sul giocatore chiudi e ufficializzi subito, ok che c'è il preliminare di mezzo, ma si stanno mettendo contro quei pochi tifosi che ancora speravano nel futuro, e il tutto sta assumendo la forma di un teatrino che fin troppe volte abbiamo visto nel recente passato. Adesso basta porca miseria, devono dare un segnale? e che lo diamo santo dio, abbiamo avuto pazienza su tutto, ne abbiamo avuto fin troppa, adesso alzino il e lo vadano a prendere una volta x tutte perchè siamo tutti arcistufi

[MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] alla prossima parola modificata con asterischi 3 mesi di ban. Ora basta.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non gli sto dando del viziato mercenario e montato. Ho messo in evidenza che ci sono palesi analogie con il caso Martinez (accordo con la squadra, il giocatore tentenna), e volendo pure con il caso Kondogbia (duello con una big italiana, interviene l'amicone di turno con una bella telefonata). Ora 2 sono le cose:
> O Di Marzio ha ragione, e allora con la Dinamo che ha accettato (30 milioni ha chiesto, siamo arrivati a 28+2, non è di certo la squadra croata a rompere) non può che essere il giocatore che sta tentennando (e qualche dubbio allora te lo fa venire); oppure molto semplicemente Di Marzio spara fandonie, e in realtà c'è già l'accordo e si aspetta la firma del preliminare o la cessione di Bacca. Allora si, il ragazzo in quel caso assolutamente non merita critiche (ma generalmente uno tende a fidarsi di giornalisti come di marzio, quindi non è una vergogna reputare vere le loro notizie).



di questi tempi non esiste giornalista affidabile sul mercato secondo me, per questo credo che il giocatore non abbia colpe, magari sbaglio, ma se lo prendiamo domani e questo arriva etichettato come "viziato" o "indeciso" quando magari lui ha sempre voluto noi mi domando con che voglia si possa presentare a Milanello


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> la colpa è soltanto dei nostri dirigenti però eh, berlusca o cinesi che siano, se sei sul giocatore chiudi e ufficializzi subito, ok che c'è il preliminare di mezzo, ma si stanno mettendo contro quei pochi tifosi che ancora speravano nel futuro, e il tutto sta assumendo la forma di un teatrino che fin troppe volte abbiamo visto nel recente passato. Adesso basta porca miseria, devono dare un segnale? e che lo diamo santo dio, abbiamo avuto pazienza su tutto, ne abbiamo avuto fin troppa, adesso alzino il e lo vadano a prendere una volta x tutte perchè siamo tutti arcistufi



Ma tu che ne sai di come si conclude una trattativa? Magari ci sono tante cose da concordare, magari al momento manca liquidità o magari il giocatore sta aspettando di organizzarsi al trasferimento. Boh noi non sappiamo nulla.

Per cui la società non c'entra, la colpa è solo e soltanto dei giornalai, i quali dovrebbero fare il loro lavoro e non i cantastorie


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Sinceramente il comportamento del giocatore ricorda quello di Martinez



Stessa identica sensazione.
Lo stavo per scrivere anche io.
Per me alla fine va ai Gobbi. E la telefonata di Mandzukic (che avevo pronosticato) era scontata.
Altro che fottergli Benatia. Questi ci fanno passare di nuovo in estate a rosicare come con Tevez e poi con POGBA..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2016)

Il nervosismo monta...
Fino a ieri lo spavaldo Adriano col sorriso stampato in faccia sfotteva il papu gomez come a dire abbiamo altri obiettivi.

Se dopo le foto del ristorante a Zagabria.. Le foto con l agente di Pjaca e il rientro in Italia con.lo stesso agente... 
Per disgrazia sfugge il giocatore da Milanello.... 

Adriano andrebbe appeso per il collo all ingresso della villa di Arcore


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma tu che ne sai di come si conclude una trattativa? Magari ci sono tante cose da concordare, magari al momento manca liquidità o magari il giocatore sta aspettando di organizzarsi al trasferimento. Boh noi non sappiamo nulla.
> 
> *Per cui la società non c'entra, la colpa è solo e soltanto dei giornalai, i quali dovrebbero fare il loro lavoro e non i cantastorie*



nella parte in grassetto ti do totalmente ragione, sul resto invece ammetto che sto tentennando anch'io, ai bei tempi quando il Milan voleva un giocatore si andava direttamente a prenderlo, senza bisogno di andar li, tornare, aspettare ecc ecc ecc... magari le cose son cambiate, certo, i giornali hanno molta più libertà di scrivere cavolate, per non dire altro, ma il modus operandi degli altri mi pare molto più concreto del nostro, ed ora come ora non riesco a dare fiducia a nessuno in sede da noi... sono drastico e molto molto confuso, ma non è possibile ogni volta tirarla per le lunghe per qualsiasi cosa... non abbiamo già sofferto abbastanza con la cessione?


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2016)

quando il condor va in missione....è sempre un fallimento! perchè non le porta avanti da milano che forse è meglio...


----------



## malos (8 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quando il condor va in missione....è sempre un fallimento! perchè non le porta avanti da milano che forse è meglio...



Io ci vado spesso, si mangia bene in Croazia.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2016)

Al di là del giocatore, mi sembra palese che stanno aspettando vendere Bacca per prendere Pjaca. Ma nemmeno 30 milioni hanno di budget per il mercato? boooooh


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> nella parte in grassetto ti do totalmente ragione, sul resto invece ammetto che sto tentennando anch'io, ai bei tempi quando il Milan voleva un giocatore si andava direttamente a prenderlo, senza bisogno di andar li, tornare, aspettare ecc ecc ecc... magari le cose son cambiate, certo, i giornali hanno molta più libertà di scrivere cavolate, per non dire altro, ma il modus operandi degli altri mi pare molto più concreto del nostro, ed ora come ora non riesco a dare fiducia a nessuno in sede da noi... sono drastico e molto molto confuso, ma non è possibile ogni volta tirarla per le lunghe per qualsiasi cosa... non abbiamo già sofferto abbastanza con la cessione?



Ma ai tempi il Milan aveva una disponibilità economica nettamente superiore alla concorrenza, ora invece se non cede non compra. I cinesi (ammesso che vogliano spendere vagonate di soldi sul mercato, cosa che escludo categoricamente) non sono ancora nemmeno arrivati


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Al di là del giocatore, mi sembra palese che stanno aspettando vendere Bacca per prendere Pjaca. Ma nemmeno 30 milioni hanno di budget per il mercato? boooooh



Se è davvero così meglio che ci spariamo direttamente in mezzo alle gambe.

A questo punto il sospetto c'è eccome


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma ai tempi il Milan aveva una disponibilità economica nettamente superiore alla concorrenza, ora invece se non cede non compra. I cinesi (ammesso che vogliano spendere vagonate di soldi sul mercato, cosa che escludo categoricamente) non sono ancora nemmeno arrivati



allora torniamo al punto dell'altro topic, dove dicevo che la colpa è dei nostri dirigenti... sei ad un passo dalla firma del preliminare, sei ad un passo dal giocatore, ma perchè non li anticipano sti stramaledetti soldi? è un ragionamento contorto il mio, lo so, sopratutto perchè visto solo dalla parte del tifoso che non ne può più...


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Se è davvero così meglio che ci spariamo direttamente in mezzo alle gambe.
> 
> A questo punto il sospetto c'è eccome



Può darsi che prima del 12 se vogliono comprare qualcuno devono vendere qualcun altro perché fino a quel giorno soldi non ce ne saranno.. sarebbe lo scenario più rassicurante.


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> allora torniamo al punto dell'altro topic, dove dicevo che la colpa è dei nostri dirigenti... sei ad un passo dalla firma del preliminare, sei ad un passo dal giocatore, ma perchè non li anticipano sti stramaledetti soldi? è un ragionamento contorto il mio, lo so, sopratutto perchè visto solo dalla parte del tifoso che non ne può più...



Non è contorto, potresti aver ragione, ma potrebbero essere anche mille altri motivi noi non lo sappiamo. Di sicuro c'è che i giornalai una ne azzeccano e 300 ne inventano


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Può darsi che prima del 12 se vogliono comprare qualcuno devono vendere qualcun altro perché fino a quel giorno soldi non ce ne saranno.. sarebbe lo scenario più rassicurante.



Ma io penso sia così, finchè non sono certi al 200% non mettono una lira.

Tanto è vero che sarei sorpreso per Musacchio.


----------



## Doctore (8 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> allora torniamo al punto dell'altro topic, dove dicevo che la colpa è dei nostri dirigenti... sei ad un passo dalla firma del preliminare, sei ad un passo dal giocatore, ma perchè non li anticipano sti stramaledetti soldi? è un ragionamento contorto il mio, lo so, sopratutto perchè visto solo dalla parte del tifoso che non ne può più...



ok...mettiamola cosi...ti devi comprare una macchina e sai che avrai i soldi tra x giorni...sicuramente avrai qualche risparmio da parte per anticipare l acconto di tasca tua...
cosa fai aspetti i soldi o anticipi?


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non è contorto, potresti aver ragione, ma potrebbero essere anche mille altri motivi noi non lo sappiamo. *Di sicuro c'è che i giornalai una ne azzeccano e 300 ne inventano*



potresti anche aver ragione, alla fine x quanto stanchi a noi non è dato sapere cosa c'è sotto... sui giornali nulla da aggiungere, sono peggio dei mercenari...

complimenti comunque per il sangue freddo nel ragionarci su, lo dico con un velo di invidia, vorrei riuscire ad affrontare tutto ciò con più calma e lucidità...


----------



## alessandro77 (8 Luglio 2016)

Sinceramente il ragazzo mi pare un po' montato.. Stima molto il Milan, l'agente parla del Milan con "amore", ma quando si tratta di decidere, deve riflettere. Forse aspetta un'occasione migliore o non è convinto del progetto


----------



## massvi (8 Luglio 2016)

Perdiamo tempo, energie e tantissimi soldi per l'esterno offensivo di 20 anni quando ci sarebbe da rifare un centrocampo e una difesa. Come sempre vergognosi e non credo ai 100 milioni.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ok...mettiamola cosi...ti devi comprare una macchina e sai che avrai i soldi tra x giorni...sicuramente avrai qualche risparmio da parte per anticipare l acconto di tasca tua...
> cosa fai aspetti i soldi o anticipi?



hai ragione, ma per come son fatto io credo anticiperei... ma perchè l'aspettare è una cosa che non sopporto. Non dico che è giusto così ma cercando di mettermi nei panni il mio ragionamento sarebbe questo


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> potresti anche aver ragione, alla fine x quanto stanchi a noi non è dato sapere cosa c'è sotto... sui giornali nulla da aggiungere, sono peggio dei mercenari...
> 
> complimenti comunque per il sangue freddo nel ragionarci su, lo dico con un velo di invidia, vorrei riuscire ad affrontare tutto ciò con più calma e lucidità...



So che è utopico ma dovrebbero tutti avere un rapporto più ragionato e meno sentimentale col tifo. C'è gente che si fa prendere dall'isteria vera e propria e si fa soltanto male al cervello e al fegato


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> So che è utopico ma dovrebbero tutti avere un rapporto più ragionato e meno sentimentale col tifo. C'è gente che si fa prendere dall'isteria vera e propria e si fa soltanto male al cervello e al fegato



alzo la mano, io sono uno di quelli... fino ad un certo punto ho mantenuto la calma, ma ora sto crollando come un castello di carte... persino la cessione di Sheva l'ho vissuta in modo molto più rilassato rispetto ad oggi, saranno tutte le bastonate prese in questi anni...


----------



## GenioSavicevic (8 Luglio 2016)

Ma scusate va bene sto preliminare perchè fino a quella data non si ha certezza dei 100M dei cinesi, ma anche se anticipano sti 30M e poi per disgrazia la trattativa per la cessione del club fallisce cosa ci mette fininvest a rientrare? Vende Bacca ed è già rientrata dei soldi di Pjaca, senza contare qualche eventuale milione dagli altri cessi in rosa.
Insomma perchè rischiare di perdere il 1° giocatore sulla lista per 5 giorni? 5 giorni non 6 mesi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Luglio 2016)

Certo però che spendere 30 milioni per un giocatore che andrà a ricoprire un suolo in cui abbiamo già Bonaventura, quando il nostro centrocampo fa pena, boh, mi sembra un po' un'esagerazione. Costerebbe quanto Griezmann.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (8 Luglio 2016)

Però scusate ma qualcuno non ha detto Griezmann era da prendere 2 anni fa quando costava 30M? Certo che se non li prendi adesso sti giocatori inutile lamentarsi quando poi valgono 80M e sono per noi inavvicinabili


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Però scusate ma qualcuno non ha detto Griezmann era da prendere 2 anni fa quando costava 30M? Certo che se non li prendi adesso sti giocatori inutile lamentarsi quando poi valgono 80M e sono per noi inavvicinabili




Nel 2014 non avevamo neanche gli occhi per piangere, parlare di 30 milioni per un giocatore era impossibile.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (8 Luglio 2016)

Ma oggi li abbiamo (forse...)


----------



## Brain84 (8 Luglio 2016)

Calma e gesso, non si può credere ad ogni parola scritta dai giornali. Arriverà, è solo questione di giorni. Non scleriamo che il mercato é appena iniziato


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso, non si può credere ad ogni parola scritta dai giornali. Arriverà, è solo questione di giorni. Non scleriamo che il mercato é appena iniziato



Con il rischio che arrivi il borussia di turno a soffiarcelo... scene già viste, e preferirei non rivedere... incrociamo le dita... e dovrei ringraziare Berlusconi? Sto infame vuol farci soffrire fino alla fine


----------



## Crox93 (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> può essere tranquillamente uguale, ma se il giocatore non decide.. Che colpa abbiamo noi?



Come fai ad essere cosi sicuro che ste notizie siano vere scusa?


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Luglio 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Però scusate ma qualcuno non ha detto Griezmann era da prendere 2 anni fa quando costava 30M? Certo che se non li prendi adesso sti giocatori inutile lamentarsi quando poi valgono 80M e sono per noi inavvicinabili



Sono d'accordo con te, con le dovute proporzioni Pjaca potrebbe essere il nostro Dybala.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2016)

Il discorso penali si inserisce a preliminare firmato.
Sino alla prima firma... I cinesi non esistono per Fininvest.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il discorso penali si inserisce a preliminare firmato.
> Sino alla prima firma... I cinesi non esistono per Fininvest.



Ok che si sono già scottati l'anno scorso, ma ce la vogliono davvero far sudare fino sll'ultimo secondo ....


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (8 Luglio 2016)

E anche oggi si decide domani scommetto...


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> E anche oggi si decide domani scommetto...



A sto punto ci faremo il sangue amaro fino al 12, scontato come la morte... maledetta Fininvest che non vuole anticipare.... al momento di ringraziarli faremo i conti


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

è comprensibile l'indecisione del giocatore, noi siamo una scommessa loro oggi una certezza...
I frutti di 5 anni scellerati sono anche questi, che un signor nessuno croato non è sicuro di venire al Milan..

Speriamo di portarlo a casa ma è una trattativa che mi fa molto poco sperare per il futuro immediato..sarà dura andare su profili medio alti


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è comprensibile l'indecisione del giocatore, noi siamo una scommessa loro oggi una certezza...
> I frutti di 5 anni scellerati sono anche questi, che un signor nessuno croato non è sicuro di venire al Milan..
> 
> Speriamo di portarlo a casa ma è una trattativa che mi fa molto poco sperare per il futuro immediato..sarà dura andare su profili medio alti


Mercato complicato, in effetti. Tante operazioni da fare per modellare la squadra sulle esigenze del nuovo allenatore, e su giocatori medi o di prospettiva in cui il rischio di errore è inevitabilmente più elevato. E la notizia che siamo, o saremo, pieni di soldi si è sparsa in fretta. Ma da qualche parte dovremo pur cominciare.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, con le dovute proporzioni Pjaca potrebbe essere il nostro Dybala.


Va preso ora, come fece a suo tempo Marotta con l'argentino ed il francese. Come ha detto Marino, questo fra due anni viaggerà sul novantino.


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2016)

Se non è per il preliminare vorrei proprio capire il perché di questa attesa.
Io temo il ragazzo stia aspettando le risposte di altri (Juve? Borussia?)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Se non è per il preliminare vorrei proprio capire il perché di questa attesa.
> Io temo il ragazzo stia aspettando le risposte di altri (Juve? Borussia?)



ieri è stato detto che oggi decideva, ma con le notizie che stanno circolando ho un po paura che si aspetti troppo. Il City sta facendo delle offerte mostre per Bonucci , e hanno altre cessioni in corso. Liquidità e appeal ne hanno a volontà , se non ci muoviamo rimaniamo con le mosche. 

Potrebbe non dipendere da noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2016)

ci siamo????


----------



## Coripra (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



Sperem...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



Speriamo sia così .

Ora il motivo del viaggio di Galliani a Zagabria senza il consenso cinese me lo spiego solo con il fatto che stesse per chiudere con il Borussia e quindi ha dovuto affrettare la partenza.


----------



## mark (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



Speriamo, nel caso vorrei l'ufficialità già oggi


----------



## osvaldobusatti (8 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ok...mettiamola cosi...ti devi comprare una macchina e sai che (FORSE) avrai i soldi tra x giorni...sicuramente avrai qualche risparmio da parte per anticipare l acconto di tasca tua...
> cosa fai aspetti i soldi o anticipi?



Prova a rileggerla così...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



Forza, portiamoci a casa questo talentissimo!


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Muoversi


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



Una settimana fa non ci avrei creduto, adesso sono abbastanza positivo su Pjaca. L'unica cosa appunto che mi fa storcere il naso è che devono aspettare di vendere Bacca


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Una settimana fa non ci avrei creduto, adesso sono abbastanza positivo su Pjaca. L'unica cosa appunto che mi fa storcere il naso è che devono aspettare di vendere Bacca



E vabbè mi pare ovvio che debbano cederlo se ci pensi

Via ElSha 13 mln dentro Lapadula 9 e Sosa 4 = 13

Via Bacca 30 dentro Pjaca 25 + 5 bonus = 30

Poi arrivano i soldi dei cinesi e si comincia con il vero mercato oltre ad altre uscite.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



Queste notizie non mi convincono mai, come detto da tutti il mercato è concordato,
non esiste che Galliani voli a Zagabria, trovi accordi per i fatti suoi, torni a Milano con il procuratore (a che scopo?) e poi occorra attendere giorni per la decisione dei cinesi.

Mi aspettavo l'annuncio al raduno, ora suppongo che i cinesi attendano l'ufficializzazione della firma per il preliminare per presentarsi in pompa magna, magari Pljaca, Musacchio e impresione mia Zielinki, che guarda caso quando c'era l'interessamento del Milan aveva mille compratori addosso, ora che i rossoneri sono impegnati in altre trattative è scomparso dai radar.


*Una cosa che ho notato è che parrebbe che a questo punto siano molto più riservati i compratori che cercano di non esporsi rispetto a Berlusconi e Galliani che di fatto hanno già ufficializzato la cessione.*


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> E vabbè mi pare ovvio che debbano cederlo se ci pensi
> 
> Via ElSha 13 mln dentro Lapadula 9 e Sosa 4 = 13
> 
> ...



Diventa problematico far mercato.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diventa problematico far mercato.



Eh lo so..ma intanto così è


----------



## Dany20 (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*


Mah, speriamo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2016)

Ogni volta un parto.... 
Ogni santissima cosa.. Sono stremato quasi. 
Ci vorrebbe un sorsino di moutai o Come diavolo so dice


----------



## anakyn101 (8 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ogni volta un parto....
> Ogni santissima cosa.. Sono stremato quasi.
> Ci vorrebbe un sorsino di moutai o Come diavolo so dice



Un bella degustazione di Moutai! In un mio viaggio in Cina lo scorso anno l'ho bevuto, non e' poi male...


----------



## Andre96 (8 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> E vabbè mi pare ovvio che debbano cederlo se ci pensi
> 
> Via ElSha 13 mln dentro Lapadula 9 e Sosa 4 = 13
> 
> ...


Ma come fate i calcoli lol
Non puoi sapere quali sono le entrate effettive e le uscite effettive perchè non puoi sapere come vengono dilazionati i pagamenti al momento. è possibilissimo che il West Ham ci dia subito tutti i soldi per Bacca mentre Pjaca venga pagato in due anni, quindi a Bilancio non siamo in pari ma siamo in positivo (es. Bacca te ne danno subito 30 e Pjaca paghi subito 15...fai i conti). Seconda cosa a prescindere da come vengano dilazionati i pagamenti e quindi segnati in questo bilancio, una cosa è sicura: i 5 di bonus non saranno MAI segnati su questo bilancio e quindi anche non sapendo il dilazionamento li devi escludere a prescindere.
Potrei aver sbagliato qualcosa, non sono un esperto ma leggendo questo forum mi sembrava di aver capito così, felice di essere corretto se ho sbagliato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Arriva oggi o ,anche oggi, arriva domani?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



Pjaca + Musacchio con 45 milioni abbiamo preso due ottimi giocatori, dai!


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



E anche oggi filtra cauto ottimismo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pjaca + Musacchio con 45 milioni abbiamo preso due ottimi giocatori, dai!


Abbiamo preso? Dove sono le firme? Mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## de sica (8 Luglio 2016)

"E anche oggi, si Pjaca domanj"


----------



## Andre96 (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Arriva oggi o ,anche oggi, arriva domani?



Io ti ho risposto ieri...cosa c'entra il giocatore o la società se un giornalista che si crede Dio ieri ha scritto "Pjaca decide oggi 7 luglio" e oggi ha scritto "Pjaca decide entro oggi 8 luglio" oltre ad aver scritto ancora prima "Pjaca decide entro oggi domenica 3 luglio"?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso? Dove sono le firme? Mi sono perso qualcosa?



Il mio post era un esortazione a chiudere


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pjaca + Musacchio con 45 milioni abbiamo preso due ottimi giocatori, dai!



Ai primi di luglio, sarebbe veramente bellissimo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io ti ho risposto ieri...cosa c'entra il giocatore o la società se un giornalista che si crede Dio ieri ha scritto "Pjaca decide oggi 7 luglio" e oggi ha scritto "Pjaca decide entro oggi 8 luglio" oltre ad aver scritto ancora prima "Pjaca decide entro oggi domenica 3 luglio"?


Ok allora decide il 31 di agosto.. Praticamente il blitz a Zagabria, blitz non è stato ma come diceva un altro utente che in Croazia si mangia bene sarà andato per quello


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il mio post era un esortazione a chiudere


Noi esortiamo che intanto passano i giorni e poi vedrai come finirà che si inseriranno altre squadre


----------



## Andre96 (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ok allora decide il 31 di agosto.. Praticamente il blitz a Zagabria, blitz non è stato ma come diceva un altro utente che in Croazia si mangia bene sarà andato per quello



Potrebbe aver davvero chiuso e aspettare il preliminare (non manca molto e chissà non si chiuda pure prima del 12) ma tu smettila di avercela con Pjaca quando nemmeno sai se davvero è lui che deve decidere...solo perchè lo dice Di Marzio...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma come fate i calcoli lol
> Non puoi sapere quali sono le entrate effettive e le uscite effettive perchè non puoi sapere come vengono dilazionati i pagamenti al momento. è possibilissimo che il West Ham ci dia subito tutti i soldi per Bacca mentre Pjaca venga pagato in due anni, quindi a Bilancio non siamo in pari ma siamo in positivo (es. Bacca te ne danno subito 30 e Pjaca paghi subito 15...fai i conti). Seconda cosa a prescindere da come vengano dilazionati i pagamenti e quindi segnati in questo bilancio, una cosa è sicura: i 5 di bonus non saranno MAI segnati su questo bilancio e quindi anche non sapendo il dilazionamento li devi escludere a prescindere.
> Potrei aver sbagliato qualcosa, non sono un esperto ma leggendo questo forum mi sembrava di aver capito così, felice di essere corretto se ho sbagliato.



Nessuno sa come vengano effettuati i pagamenti ne le entrate effettive..dalle notizie che circolano ad oggi si evince che 13 entrano 13 escono 30 entrano 30 escono...come entrano e come escono nessuno lo sa, nessuno ha parlato di bilancio di quest'anno o tra 30 anni..lo sanno solo loro..al momento so solo che 1+1 fa 2...tutto qua


----------



## Coripra (8 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io ti ho risposto ieri...cosa c'entra il giocatore o la società se un giornalista che si crede Dio ieri ha scritto "Pjaca decide oggi 7 luglio" e oggi ha scritto "Pjaca decide entro oggi 8 luglio" oltre ad aver scritto ancora prima "Pjaca decide entro oggi domenica 3 luglio"?



E' inutile prendersela: ho cercato di spiegarlo anch'io ieri, ma, guarda caso, senza costrutto. 
Tacciono per cinque/dieci minuti e poi ricominciano con le stesse identiche domande/lamentazioni...


----------



## Andre96 (8 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Nessuno sa come vengano effettuati i pagamenti ne le entrate effettive..dalle notizie che circolano ad oggi si evince che 13 entrano 13 escono 30 entrano 30 escono...come entrano e come escono nessuno lo sa, nessuno ha parlato di bilancio di quest'anno o tra 30 anni..lo sanno solo loro..al momento so solo che 1+1 fa 2...tutto qua



Scusa ma io ho iniziato il mio post proprio dicendo che nessuno lo sa, o sbaglio?
L'unica certezza ripeto è che i 5 di bonus non puoi contarli per questo bilancio. E comunque in generale parliamo del nulla visto che in Crozia per Pjaca si parla addrittura di 20+5 di bonus...nemmeno sappiamo davvero i prezzi a quanto pare.


----------



## Black (8 Luglio 2016)

ma quanto ci mette a decidere questo?


----------



## Brain84 (8 Luglio 2016)

Circa mezz'ora fa Campopiano ha rilasciato un video aggiornamento sulla situazione Milan, toccando vari argomenti: Cessione, Mr Bee e Pjaca. A proposito di quest'ultimo ha detto che la firma sul contratto è un po' subordinata alla firma del preliminare ma che comunque ci saranno degli acquisti importanti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Circa mezz'ora fa Campopiano ha rilasciato un video aggiornamento sulla situazione Milan, toccando vari argomenti: Cessione, Mr Bee e Pjaca. A proposito di quest'ultimo ha detto che la firma sul contratto è un po' subordinata alla firma del preliminare ma che comunque ci saranno degli acquisti importanti.


Non darei così per scontato che se fosse questo il problema ci aspetterà fino al 12.. Spero invece non si inserisca nessuno.. Comunque , acquisti importanti? Per ora gli unici 3 che trattiamo sono lui, musacchio e sosa


----------



## Brain84 (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non darei così per scontato che se fosse questo il problema ci aspetterà fino al 12.. Spero invece non si inserisca nessuno.. Comunque , acquisti importanti? Per ora gli unici 3 che trattiamo sono lui, musacchio e sosa



Ovviamente acquisti importanti in seguito alla firma sul preliminare, mi pare scontato


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime notizie da Sky sull'affare Marko Pjaca: ancora nessuna decisione definitiva. Pjaca non ha ancora scelto. In questo momento è in leggero vantaggio il Milan ma la Juventus non è assolutamente fuori, anzi. Oggi Mandzukic ha chiamato il giocatore per convincerlo ad accettare la Juventus.
> 
> Pjaca dovrebbe decidere oggi 8 luglio se giocare nel Milan o nella Juve.



Sono giorni che dicono che decidono oggi, per me ha già bello che deciso, stanno tenendo su questa storia solo per fare notizia perchè nessuno poi se la fila più.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente acquisti importanti in seguito alla firma sul preliminare, mi pare scontato


Aaah.. Nono, avevo inteso che per pjaca ci sarebbe stata la firma dopo il preliminare, ma che tipo prima ci sarebbero stati comunque colpi e sinceramente avevo subito pensato al "principito" sosa, giusto quello potevamo prendere...qualità assoluta


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2016)

I nervosismo isterico è molto palpabile.. Si sente tra le righe... Come non sentirselo addosso..

Mercato?? Ora fa tutto Fininvest del tipo non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno... E la trattativa Pjaca ne è esempio lampante.
Dopo il 12 luglio alla firma del Preliminare? 
Mercato champagne al sapore di moutai? 

Sempre che la firma ci sia o che un omino piccolo piccolo 
Entri nei sogni di Silvio e gli presenti un bel numerico magico simile al 48 invece che all 80.
E nel mondo rosso nero... Ogni follia diventa realtà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



*Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare, il bliz di Galliani è stato importante per garantire una posizione di vantaggio sulle altre, Il Napoli è stato respinto, l'inter si è ritirata visto che stava scattando l'asta e il Borussia Dortmund si è defilato, i rossoneri corrono da soli o quasi ( l'opzione Juventus non è da scartare del tutto) a maggior ragione se l'offerta è stata aumentata a 28 milioni + 2 di bonus, esiste l'ok dei cinesi per portare il giocatore a Milano. La situazione potrebbe cambiare solo se la Juventus pareggia l'offerta del Milan e il giocatore decidesse di non avere un ruolo titolare a differenza del Milan.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare, il bliz di Galliani è stato importante per garantire una posizione di vantaggio sulle altre, Il Napoli è stato respinto, l'inter si è ritirata visto che stava scattando l'asta e il Borussia Dortmund si è defilato, i rossoneri corrono da soli o quasi ( l'opzione Juventus non è da scartare del tutto) a maggior ragione se l'offerta è stata aumentata a 28 milioni + 2 di bonus, esiste l'ok dei cinesi per portare il giocatore a Milano. La situazione potrebbe cambiare solo se la Juventus pareggia l'offerta del Milan e il giocatore decidesse di non avere un ruolo titolare a differenza del Milan.*



Evidentemente hanno dovuto aumentare l'offerta perchè quelli la rompono le scatole, noi siamo gli unici stupidi che facciamo gli amici di tutti invece loro non si fanno problemi a rompere...


----------



## ghettoprollo (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*



Premessa: anch'io mi sto spazientendo per questa trattativa, siamo rimasti scottati dagli ultimi penosi anni, questo ci accomuna tutti.

Detto questo analizzerei la faccenda con un pò più di sangue freddo. C'è molta confusione nelle notizie che riguardano questa operazione, ma alcuni punti in comune possiamo trovarli, a partire dalla cifra (circa 30 mln complessivi). Al netto delle sparate giornaliere e delle notizie della buonanotte di Sky (con immancabile cliffhanger "il giocatore deciderà domani, alla prossima puntata...") io leggo nella mancanza di aggiornamenti e notizie corpose una situazione sostanzialmente consolidata. Il fatto che non ci siano grossi aggiornamenti - e i topic che crescono a fatica ne sono un esempio - non dovrebbe spaventare, anzi: non si scrive niente perché non c'è molto da dire probabilmente.

Credo (spero) che l'operazione sia sostanzialmente definita, non si rilevano grossi inserimenti di altre squadre e a rigor di logica la juve dovrebbe puntare su altri profili per necessità loro. Non mi stupirei affatto se si scoprisse che in realtà non hanno mai seriamente provato a prendere Pjaca e che tutta sta lotta di mercato sia nient'altro che una boutade giornalistica.
Tendo anch'io a pensare che si stia aspettando la firma del preliminare o la cessione di Bacca per concludere l'acquisto del giocatore croato, mi sembra che quest'anno si stia operando con molta decisione e discrezione, qualità che in sede di mercato ci mancava da tempo.

Tirando le somme, io sono fiducioso del buon esito della trattativa. Speriamo si concluda in fretta e che non ce lo scippi qualcun altro, rimarrei terribilmente deluso.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma io ho iniziato il mio post proprio dicendo che nessuno lo sa, o sbaglio?



E infatti ho semplicemente confermato che nessuno sa...stop


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Noi esortiamo che intanto passano i giorni e poi vedrai come finirà che si inseriranno altre squadre



Se le offerte presentate sono vere noi il nostro lo abbiamo fatto..poi se i giocatori scelgono altro non è che li puoi obbligare...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare, il bliz di Galliani è stato importante per garantire una posizione di vantaggio sulle altre, Il Napoli è stato respinto, l'inter si è ritirata visto che stava scattando l'asta e il Borussia Dortmund si è defilato, i rossoneri corrono da soli o quasi ( l'opzione Juventus non è da scartare del tutto) a maggior ragione se l'offerta è stata aumentata a 28 milioni + 2 di bonus, esiste l'ok dei cinesi per portare il giocatore a Milano. La situazione potrebbe cambiare solo se la Juventus pareggia l'offerta del Milan e il giocatore decidesse di non avere un ruolo titolare a differenza del Milan.*


E quindi perché non si chiude? È pjaca che aspetta il Milan alla firma del preliminare o è il Milan che aspetta la decisione di pjaca?


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare, il bliz di Galliani è stato importante per garantire una posizione di vantaggio sulle altre, Il Napoli è stato respinto, l'inter si è ritirata visto che stava scattando l'asta e il Borussia Dortmund si è defilato, i rossoneri corrono da soli o quasi ( l'opzione Juventus non è da scartare del tutto) a maggior ragione se l'offerta è stata aumentata a 28 milioni + 2 di bonus, esiste l'ok dei cinesi per portare il giocatore a Milano. La situazione potrebbe cambiare solo se la Juventus pareggia l'offerta del Milan e il giocatore decidesse di non avere un ruolo titolare a differenza del Milan.*



Non per fare il gufo, ma mi sembra di tornare ai tempi della trattativa per Iturbe. I giornalisti stanno scrivendo le stesse identiche cose (persino le cifre, gli ormai celeberrimi 28 milioni). Spero che nel peggiore dei casi si attenda solo la cessione di Bacca, perché sarebbe davvero catastrofico se saltasse tutto e alla fine si presentassero con Sosa pagato 10 milioni


----------



## Andre96 (8 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare, il bliz di Galliani è stato importante per garantire una posizione di vantaggio sulle altre, Il Napoli è stato respinto, l'inter si è ritirata visto che stava scattando l'asta e il Borussia Dortmund si è defilato, i rossoneri corrono da soli o quasi ( l'opzione Juventus non è da scartare del tutto) a maggior ragione se l'offerta è stata aumentata a 28 milioni + 2 di bonus, esiste l'ok dei cinesi per portare il giocatore a Milano. La situazione potrebbe cambiare solo se la Juventus pareggia l'offerta del Milan e il giocatore decidesse di non avere un ruolo titolare a differenza del Milan.*



Non ci resta che sperare...


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non per fare il gufo, ma mi sembra di tornare ai tempi della trattativa per Iturbe. I giornalisti stanno scrivendo le stesse identiche cose (persino le cifre, gli ormai celeberrimi 28 milioni). Spero che nel peggiore dei casi si attenda solo la cessione di Bacca, perché sarebbe davvero catastrofico se saltasse tutto e alla fine si presentassero con Sosa pagato 10 milioni



Più che altro se il problema è il preliminare di rischia un,Ibra 2.0, perso in attesa di un altro preliminare (di CL) che doveva giocarsi da lì a qualche giorno ma lui preferì firmare subito per l'Inter.
Se invece il ragazzo è indeciso temo davvero un Jackson 2.0 con lui che attende solo la sua reale e desiderata destinazione (Juve, Borussia).
Unica speranza che sia davvero tutto già deciso altrimenti questo silenzio è assordante..


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> E quindi perché non si chiude? È pjaca che aspetta il Milan alla firma del preliminare o è il Milan che aspetta la decisione di pjaca?



Chi lo sa. Ad ogni modo quello che conta è il volere del giocatore, come sempre, la Dinamo ci può fare ben poco.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Luglio 2016)

servono i campioni, per attirare i campioni.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi all'acquisto di Pjaca. Alla Dinamo Zagabria dovrebbero andare 25 mln più bonus. Tutto fatto anche tra il calciatore e la società rossonera.*




In Croazia danno per fatto l'affare Pjaca.

20 milioni più 5 di bonus.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Croazia danno per fatto l'affare Pjaca.
> 
> 20 milioni più 5 di bonus.


Anche in Cile davano per fatto pellegrini al Milan o in Belgio davano al Milan witsel .. Per me è fatto quando sbarca a milano..


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Anche in Cile davano per fatto pellegrini al Milan o in Belgio davano al Milan witsel .. Per me è fatto quando sbarca a milano..



A Milano c'è anche l'Inter
Occhio...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Croazia danno per fatto l'affare Pjaca.
> 
> 20 milioni più 5 di bonus.



Speriamo si chiuda alla svelta!


----------



## koti (8 Luglio 2016)

Le fonti estere di solito portano una sfiga pazzesca


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare, il bliz di Galliani è stato importante per garantire una posizione di vantaggio sulle altre, Il Napoli è stato respinto, l'inter si è ritirata visto che stava scattando l'asta e il Borussia Dortmund si è defilato, i rossoneri corrono da soli o quasi ( l'opzione Juventus non è da scartare del tutto) a maggior ragione se l'offerta è stata aumentata a 28 milioni + 2 di bonus, esiste l'ok dei cinesi per portare il giocatore a Milano. La situazione potrebbe cambiare solo se la Juventus pareggia l'offerta del Milan e il giocatore decidesse di non avere un ruolo titolare a differenza del Milan.*





DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> E quindi perché non si chiude? È pjaca che aspetta il Milan alla firma del preliminare o è il Milan che aspetta la decisione di pjaca?



A sto punto penso che magari aspettano di far uscire Bacca e sodli vengono girati alla Dinamo per lui, io sono dell'idea ch se non ha ancora deciso io prendo e me ne vado, abbiamo dimostrato più di tutti di volerlo e garantito il posto da titolare ma che vuole di più? vuole andare a fare la comparsa alla Juve e vada pure.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2016)

Non ho dubbi che arriverà, ma comincio a credere alla teoria che l'acquisto sia legato ai soldi della cessione di Bacca.


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Luglio 2016)

chi non ci vuole non ci merita , la nostra maglia e' pesante da portare.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (8 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo si chiuda alla svelta!



Speriamo sì, la cifra sarebbero pure congrue e la notizia sarebbe in linea con la maggior parte delle voci che girano nell'etere.


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2016)

Anche oggi non si muove una foglia.. Mi Sa Che di Marzio con le date ci prende poco quest'anno.
In ogni caso direi che siamo davanti a 3 opzioni:
- Ibra 2.0 (fatale preliminare)
- Jackson 2.0 (ha ascoltato al proposta ma aspetta e vuole altro)
- è già tutto fatto e si attende non so cosa per ufficializzare


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi che arriverà, ma comincio a credere alla teoria che l'acquisto sia legato ai soldi della cessione di Bacca.


Non ci sarà un automatismo diretto tra le due operazioni, ma certo mai come in questo mercato per il Milan sarà fondamentale la corrispondenza economica e finanziaria tra operazioni in entrata ed in uscita per l'accertamento del rispetto del famoso saldo negativo convenuto tra le parti, nel che si sostanzia il primo contributo, seppur indiretto, della nuova proprietà al mercato del club. Evidentemente si ritiene che l'offerta pervenuta per Bacca sia di particolare rilevanza, tale da legittimare un sostenibile sforamento del budget inizialmente previsto per il cartellino di Pjaca, e giustamente si vorrebbe avere certezza del buon esito della operazione con il West Ham prima di procedere con il ragazzo. Consideriamo che questa prudenza ha un valore, essendo diretta a liberare altre risorse per ulteriori investimenti, particolarmente nel settore nevralgico del centrocampo. Vediamo, dai.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Luglio 2016)

E anche oggi Pjaca decide domani.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2016)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: La Juve rilancia per Pjaca, offerti 26 milioni, uno in più rispetto ai 25 offerti dal Milan. Si attende ora la risposta dei rossoneri.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: La Juve rilancia per Pjaca, offerti 26 milioni, uno in più rispetto ai 25 offerti dal Milan. Si attende ora la risposta dei rossoneri.*



Se toppano anche questa in Gazzetta sono finiti


----------



## babsodiolinter (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: La Juve rilancia per Pjaca, offerti 26 milioni, uno in più rispetto ai 25 offerti dal Milan. Si attende ora la risposta dei rossoneri.*



ma non era quella che non voleva fare le aste?
e alzi di 1 ml l'offerta?
stanno sparando tutti cavolate.
ne sanno meno di noi


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: La Juve rilancia per Pjaca, offerti 26 milioni, uno in più rispetto ai 25 offerti dal Milan. Si attende ora la risposta dei rossoneri.*



Kondogbia 2.0


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: La Juve rilancia per Pjaca, offerti 26 milioni, uno in più rispetto ai 25 offerti dal Milan. Si attende ora la risposta dei rossoneri.*


1 milione? Ma che asta da barboni è?


----------



## marcokaka (8 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi peró non é possibile cosí... é uno stillicidio


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (8 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 1 milione? Ma che asta da barboni è?



L'asta del fantacalcio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: La Juve rilancia per Pjaca, offerti 26 milioni, uno in più rispetto ai 25 offerti dal Milan. Si attende ora la risposta dei rossoneri.*



Che palle questi gobbi...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Luglio 2016)

Quella della Juve sembra tanto un'azione x farci pagare piu possibile...un bluff


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: La Juve rilancia per Pjaca, offerti 26 milioni, uno in più rispetto ai 25 offerti dal Milan. Si attende ora la risposta dei rossoneri.*


*
Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. Avevo detto domani (ieri, ndr) perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. avevo detto domani perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *



up


----------



## robs91 (8 Luglio 2016)

Finirà come per Kondogià. Purtroppo non abbiamo più l'appeal di una volta per colpa dei due infami.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. avevo detto domani perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *


Si ma il Milan non deve essere "scelto".. Se ha voglia di andare lì vada lì. Non abbiamo tempo da perdere.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: La Juve rilancia per Pjaca, offerti 26 milioni, uno in più rispetto ai 25 offerti dal Milan. Si attende ora la risposta dei rossoneri.*



Kondogbia 2.0


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. Avevo detto domani (ieri, ndr) perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *



Se la Juve c'è davvero sopra la vedo grigia. Io pensavo non gli interessasse.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. Avevo detto domani (ieri, ndr) perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *



Che buffone Di Marzio incredibile, buffone.

Altro buffone Pjaca, che vada a vincere alla Juve.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. Avevo detto domani (ieri, ndr) perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *



Già mi immagino il ripiego su Candreva, vomito


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Luglio 2016)

Qualche grado di caldo in meno, ma mi ricorda tanto il luglio di calciomercato dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Kaw (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. Avevo detto domani (ieri, ndr) perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *


Gli dicessero di sbrigarsi però, che questa storia sta già stancando.
Dovevamo chiudere ieri, e invece stiamo ancora qua.
Se ha dei dubbi, se ne vada subito da quelli, che di fare un Kondogbia 2.0 non ne abbiamo tempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2016)

Kondogbia, sei tu?


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2016)

Se non arriva ennesimo fail del cravatta gialla.


----------



## alcyppa (8 Luglio 2016)

Chissà l'esito di tutta sta storia....

Comunque il Milan si dimostra ancora una volta società ridicola: in questi casi si da un ultimatum al giocatore.



In ogni caso i gobbi sono letame.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. Avevo detto domani (ieri, ndr) perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *



C'é poco da fare, in questo momento è dura attrarre i giocatori..servirebbe oliare un po' di più il contratto..un 500mila euro in più e , forse, passa l'indecisione..

Sto colpo va portato a termine


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Luglio 2016)

fino al 12 la tireranno avanti con duelli e boiate varie...sicuro come la morte...d'altronde se no chi guarderebbe quei programmi??


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> fino al 12 la tireranno avanti con duelli e boiate varie...sicuro come la morte...d'altronde se no chi guarderebbe quei programmi??


Calmo.. Davamo la colpa anche ai giornalisti per la questione kondogbia sicuri che venisse da noi.. Calmo che tutto questo mi ricorda qualcosa di già vissuto.. Non diamo per scontato che siano solo baggianate giornalistiche.. Piuttosto fossi nel Milan gli darei un ultimatum : "giovanotto mio vuoi venire o no? Altrimenti accomodati alla Juventus e tanti saluti".
E fossi nel Milan, aggiungo, andrei a fregargli benatia subito subito


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Calmo.. Davamo la colpa anche ai giornalisti per la questione kondogbia sicuri che venisse da noi.. Calmo che tutto questo mi ricorda qualcosa di già vissuto.. Non diamo per scontato che siano solo baggianate giornalistiche.. Piuttosto fossi nel Milan gli darei un ultimatum : "giovanotto mio vuoi venire o no? Altrimenti accomodati alla Juventus e tanti saluti".
> E fossi nel Milan, aggiungo, andrei a fregargli benatia subito subito



E' un errore non prendere sto ragazzo. Io di Benatia me ne frego , questo tra 2-3 anni vale il triplo.


----------



## alcyppa (8 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'é poco da fare, in questo momento è dura attrarre i giocatori..servirebbe oliare un po' di più il contratto..un 500mila euro in più e , forse, passa l'indecisione..
> 
> Sto colpo va portato a termine



Ragionando così non riusciremo a prenderne mezzo di giocatore di valore.
Va fatto quello che hanno fatto tutte le mezze squadrette (e noi attualmente lo siamo, anzi, pure peggio) prima di diventare grandi con gli sceicchi: li si strapaga.

Il denaro è potere ed è da sciocchi pensare il contrario. Altro che progetti e quant'altro.
Se non si è ancora chiuso è perchè non hanno messo sul piatto abbastanza soldi.


----------



## The P (8 Luglio 2016)

Galliani è stato chiaro non dicendo nulla. Non hanno nessun accordo per Pjaca. Forse il giocatore non ha deciso.

PS: Oggi tutti riportano le dichiarazioni del DG della Dinamo che dice che non ha ricevuto nessuna offerta dal milan.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

Però oh sti Gobbi maledetti sempre in mezzo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ragionando così non riusciremo a prenderne mezzo di giocatore di valore.
> Va fatto quello che hanno fatto tutte le mezze squadrette (e noi attualmente lo siamo, anzi, pure peggio) prima di diventare grandi con gli sceicchi: li si strapaga.
> 
> Il denaro è potere ed è da sciocchi pensare il contrario. Altro che progetti e quant'altro.
> Se non si è ancora chiuso è perchè non hanno messo sul piatto abbastanza soldi.


Non possiamo permetterci di offrire 40 milioni alla dinamo e 5 all'anno al giocatore.. Altrimenti come detto da te sarebbe già bello che nostro, come d'altronde musacchio ed almeno 2 centrocampisti con le palle.. Il Milan ancora non può fare questo, bisogna sperare che dopo il closing questo sia possibile.. Perché appunto, il denaro convince tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2016)

Spero stiano aspettando la firma del preliminare...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (8 Luglio 2016)

Dovrà fare qualche gol in più per far dimenticare questi tentennamenti ai tifosi più esigenti.
Ma non sarà un grosso problema


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2016)

Cmq se si arriva ai 30 miloni direi di lasciare. Abbiamo dei reparti troppo più importanti da rinforzare per stare appresso a questo e poi si è visto che fine hanno fatto i vari ljajic iturbe e kondogbia che abbiamo trattato


----------



## Doctore (8 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Cmq se si arriva ai 30 miloni direi di lasciare. Abbiamo dei reparti troppo più importanti da rinforzare per stare appresso a questo e poi si è visto che fine hanno fatto i vari ljajic iturbe e kondogbia che abbiamo trattato



Tutto dipende da quanti soldi si vogliono investire sul mercato...Nessuno sa niente


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. Avevo detto domani (ieri, ndr) perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *


Se è vero quel che viene riportato da Di Marzio, quale migliore occasione per dimostrare che la storia sta cambiando rispetto alla narrazione di un anno fa? Occasione propizia, giocatore di sicuro avvenire, confronto diretto con la più grande rivale (non l'Inter indebitata e folle di un anno fa), il Milan che mette sul piatto la cifra migliore, e porta casa il giocatore. Lo capirebbe la Juve, lo capiscono gli attuali dirigenti, dovrebbero capirlo i nuovi proprietari. A volte da questi piccoli episodi di mercato si individuano i segnali di un reale cambiamento di marcia. E forse il presunto interessamento della Juve per un giocatore non indispensabile ai suoi scopi, paradossalmente, rappresenta la percezione che davvero può cambiare qualcosa nelle gerarchie del nostro calcio nei prossimi mesi. Avanti, dunque, senza paura, senza braccino corto nel portafogli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ragionando così non riusciremo a prenderne mezzo di giocatore di valore.
> Va fatto quello che hanno fatto tutte le mezze squadrette (e noi attualmente lo siamo, anzi, pure peggio) prima di diventare grandi con gli sceicchi: *li si strapaga.*
> 
> Il denaro è potere ed è da sciocchi pensare il contrario. Altro che progetti e quant'altro.
> Se non si è ancora chiuso è perchè non hanno messo sul piatto abbastanza soldi.



E io cosa ho detto? Inutile nascondersi, se è indeciso tra noi e i gobbi per convincerlo noi possiamo solo offrire più soldi


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2016)

Non è mica facile battere la concorrenza della juve, per tutta una serie di motivi.
E di questo il merito è delle ultime nostre stagioni fallimentari. 
Giocarsela alla pari coi gobbi è già un piccolo cambiamento, in positivo, rispetto al recente passato.
Se gli ultimi 4 anni abbiamo deciso(anzi, hanno deciso) di pascolare anzichè competere la colpa è di pjaca? Per quanto sia giovane non è mica fesso. Sta scegliendo tra la juve che è e il milan che sarà/dovrebbe essere!!!
Chi di voi sceglierebbe ad occhi chiusi?? Sopratutto se allegri, in pieno stile mancini, dovesse garantirgli telefonicamente il posto o comunque una posizione centrale nel progetto juve del prossimo anno...
Non è per nulla facile ragazzi. Ma DEVE essere il primo nostro passo verso la rinascita...
Forzaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

Io nei ruoli offensivi della Juve vedo :

Dybala , Mandzukic , Zaza , trattano il ritorno di Cuadrado , Hernanes . 

Hernanes non lo cedi mai per l'età e l'ingaggio che ha , Zaza sembra rifiutare le uniche squadre che hanno offerto quanto la Juve chiede. Secondo me a questo punto Pjaca è subordinato all'arrivo o meno di Cuadrado ed è tutto in mano loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io nei ruoli offensivi della Juve vedo :
> 
> Dybala , Mandzukic , Zaza , trattano il ritorno di Cuadrado , Hernanes .
> 
> Hernanes non lo cedi mai per l'età e l'ingaggio che ha , Zaza sembra rifiutare le uniche squadre che hanno offerto quanto la Juve chiede. Secondo me a questo punto Pjaca è subordinato all'arrivo o meno di Cuadrado ed è tutto in mano loro.



Condivido. Alla juve cercano questo profilo di attaccante esterno spacca-partita!!!


----------



## Zani (8 Luglio 2016)

Ma la Juve che se ne fa? Esterno di centrocampo non può farlo e nemmena la punta. A meno che non cambino modulo, ma per un 433 ne dovrebbero prendere due di esterni e per un 4312 farebbe la riserva di Pjanic, spenderebbero 25m per una riserva?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Condivido. Alla juve cercano questo profilo di attaccante esterno spacca-partita!!!



Se ci pensa Cuadrado lo scorso anno ha giocato 28 partite , ma spesso e volentieri è partito dalla panca. Quest'anno non c'è Morata e credo diano più spazio a Zaza ma per il resto mi aspetto eventualmente con lui facciano lo stesso almeno all'inizio. 

Poi c'è Alex Sandro pagato 27 milioni lo scorso anno che faceva panchina ad Evra. Se capisce che li può fare tanta panca e qui può essere il centro del progetto bene, altrimenti credo tra noi e loro non ci sia partita.


----------



## arcanum (8 Luglio 2016)

se giocano col 3-5-2 non gli serve...semmai può servire in un eventuale 4-3-3 e loro come esterni d'attacco non hanno grande assortimento quindi penso sia un modulo alternativo, subordinato, ergo non sarebbe titolarissimo.

Se giocano col 4-3-3 come modulo di base dovrebbero comprare diversi esterni d'attacco come sostituti.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Luglio 2016)

Comunque boh, pare come al fantacalcio, quando c'è l'asta per un giocatore su cui credi tantissimo, che non dovrebbe costare tanto, ma becchi lo str che ti alza l'offerta per fartelo pagare il quintuplo. 
Poi c'è sto ragazzino, la cui integrità morale la sto mettendo in dubbio sempre di più... 
In sintesi, l'8 di luglio già mi sono stufato di questo calciomercato


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Luglio 2016)

Mi sembra di essere nel 2011, quando dicevamo: "Ma vi pare che il Barca spenda 35 milioni per Fabregas, quando hanno Busquets, Xavi e Iniesta?"


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se ci pensa Cuadrado lo scorso anno ha giocato 28 partite , ma spesso e volentieri è partito dalla panca. Quest'anno non c'è Morata e credo diano più spazio a Zaza ma per il resto mi aspetto eventualmente con lui facciano lo stesso almeno all'inizio.
> 
> Poi c'è Alex Sandro pagato 27 milioni lo scorso anno che faceva panchina ad Evra. Se capisce che li può fare tanta panca e qui può essere il centro del progetto bene, altrimenti credo tra noi e loro non ci sia partita.



Ma bisogna pur partire con un colpo!!!
I seguenti saranno tutti più semplici. Anzi, vedrai che saranno i campioni a voler venire da noi , allettati dalla bontà di un progetto molto ambizioso. Come dicono in molti qua in questa discussione : per me questo colpo è da fare!! Anche rilanciando ma ne va della nostra credibilità!!!
Alla juve faremo abbassare la cresta molto presto. Marmotta è storicamente un rompi scatole in trattative di mercato ma fino ad ora ha giocato/vinto facile...


----------



## siioca (8 Luglio 2016)

Il problema non è quel milione in più che la Juve offre, la cosa che più conta è la volontà del giocatore ,questa sarà decisiva.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> se giocano col 3-5-2 non gli serve...semmai può servire in un eventuale 4-3-3 e loro come esterni d'attacco non hanno grande assortimento quindi penso sia un modulo alternativo, subordinato, ergo non sarebbe titolarissimo.
> 
> Se giocano col 4-3-3 come modulo di base dovrebbero comprare diversi esterni d'attacco come sostituti.



Dybala centravanti come a palermo ,con pjaca dietro, in un 3-5-2?? 
Oppure in talune partite usare pjaca esterno destro in un 3-5-2 come spesso è stato fatto con cuadrado in questo campionato. E quante partite ha cambiato subentrando il colombiano? Ormai le partite si vincono spesso coi cambi in corsa..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

*Pjaca, l'intrigo continua: Gazzetta.it riporta che la Juentus avrebbe smentito il rilancio, essendo rimasta ferma sulla precedente offerta (18+bonus)*


----------



## koti (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pjaca, l'intrigo continua: Gazzetta.it riporta che la Juentus avrebbe smentito il rilancio, essendo rimasta ferma sulla precedente offerta (18+bonus)*


Dicono che non partecipano ad aste. Mah, vediamo se è vero.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pjaca, l'intrigo continua: Gazzetta.it riporta che la Juentus avrebbe smentito il rilancio, essendo rimasta ferma sulla precedente offerta (18+bonus)*



Qualcuno tolga il fiasco a Laudisa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pjaca, l'intrigo continua: Gazzetta.it riporta che la Juentus avrebbe smentito il rilancio, essendo rimasta ferma sulla precedente offerta (18+bonus)*



lol prima mi fanno rodere il fegato poi smentiscono mezz'ora dopo. Sta storia mi ha stancato. Speriamo Galliani si muova a chiudere perchè non ce la faccio più.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pjaca, l'intrigo continua: Gazzetta.it riporta che la Juentus avrebbe smentito il rilancio, essendo rimasta ferma sulla precedente offerta (18+bonus)*


Due anni fa, se non erro, negarono sino all'evidenza che avessero fatto rilanci sulla Roma (e sul Milan, pare) per Iturbe. Credo che stavolta Galliani dovrebbe avere imparato la lezione. Alla Juve, o prendono il giocatore, o prendono informazioni sullo stato del nostro portafogli, il vero enigma di questo mercato. Comunque, una utilità.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Luglio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Dicono che non partecipano ad aste. Mah, vediamo se è vero.



Anche Fester tendenzialmente diceva così, Ronaldo il fenomeno non arrivò per questo in 2 occasioni, in un caso ben prima di andare all'Inter. 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pjaca, l'intrigo continua: Gazzetta.it riporta che la Juentus avrebbe smentito il rilancio, essendo rimasta ferma sulla precedente offerta (18+bonus)*


----------



## Milanforever63 (8 Luglio 2016)

che due [email protected]@e ... non se ne può più ....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pjaca, l'intrigo continua: Gazzetta.it riporta che la Juentus avrebbe smentito il rilancio, essendo rimasta ferma sulla precedente offerta (18+bonus)*


I giornali ci sguazzano su ste notizie fake.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Luglio 2016)

Tutte ste notizie, smentite poi fake, poi vere, poi si firma il 7, poi l'8, poi si aspetta il 12.
Stiamo andando a prendere Pjaca non C. Ronaldo dai. Si farà ma un po' di self control


----------



## koti (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Qualcuno tolga il fiasco a Laudisa.


Anche Di Marzio nei giorni scorsi ha parlato di un rilancio della Juve che andava a pareggiare l'offerta del Milan, non solo Laudisa


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2016)

comunque il fatto che dobbiamo cedere bacca per prendere pjaca personalmente mi smorza parecchio l'entusiasmo....se vendi giocatore medio e prendi giocatore buono fai upgrade....ma se vendi buono per prendere buono resti uguale...


----------



## Zani (8 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque il fatto che dobbiamo cedere bacca per prendere pjaca personalmente mi smorza parecchio l'entusiasmo....se vendi giocatore medio e prendi giocatore buono fai upgrade....ma se vendi buono per prendere buono resti uguale...



Con la differenza che Pjaca ha 21 anni e può migliorare os essere rivenduto a buon prezzo, Bacca può solo peggiorare ed è l'ultimo anno per venderlo bene.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che Pjaca ha 21 anni e può migliorare os essere rivenduto a buon prezzo, Bacca può solo peggiorare ed è l'ultimo anno per venderlo bene.


Si vero.. Però diciamo che sarebbe meglio tenere i pochi buoni ed affiancarli ad altri buoni.. Perché di cessi da mandare via ce n'è a bizzeffe.. Da montolivo passando per bertolacci e poli, senza dimenticare menez Honda e compagnia cantante..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2016)

La Juve, comunque, rilancio o non rilancio deve sempre rompere.. Ha 600 attaccanti e viene a rompere le palle all'unico vero obiettivo del Milan.. bah roba da pazzi


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che Pjaca ha 21 anni e può migliorare os essere rivenduto a buon prezzo, Bacca può solo peggiorare ed è l'ultimo anno per venderlo bene.



si vabbè possiamo anche vederla così...ma la realtà è che servono i soldi perchè non abbiamo un budget minimo come al solito....poi se dal preliminare cambieranno le cose meglio....speriamo nel frattempo di non fare troppi danni....tipo cedere i giocatori sbagliati o perdere quelli buoni perchè giustamente non aspettano noi..


----------



## Milanforever63 (8 Luglio 2016)

è proprio per questo che va preso .. i gobbi fanno azione di disturbo perchè temono che rialziamo la testa ... beh bisogna dimostrare loro che la pacchia è finita


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pjaca, l'intrigo continua: Gazzetta.it riporta che la Juentus avrebbe smentito il rilancio, essendo rimasta ferma sulla precedente offerta (18+bonus)*




Che palle ste telenovele


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>



Che Umbertone sappia qualcosa?


----------



## Petrecte (8 Luglio 2016)

Qui finisce come lo scorso anno con Kondogbia... e Marotta nella parte di Ausilio .... il #gastronauta fa viaggi e cene mentre gli altri comprano .... non è cambiato nulla ....


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> è proprio per questo che va preso .. i gobbi fanno azione di disturbo perchè temono che rialziamo la testa ... beh bisogna dimostrare loro che la pacchia è finita


A Torino, a torto o a ragione, hanno capito che intorno a giocatori di questo tipo possono ricostruirsi nuclei di squadre vincenti. Non sono in tanti ad avere in potenza questa prerogativa: Pjaca potrebbe essere tra questi. E dunque hanno deciso (potrebbero aver deciso) di intervenire per tagliare la testa prima che qualcosa si riformi a Milano, magari sottraendo un giocatore, per loro non importante, ma che può esserlo in un contesto e con programmi diversi. Dispotismo? No, segno di potenza. Ma è a questo potere che occorre opporre un contropotere, l'idea che sta iniziando un capitolo diverso della storia, con noi portatori della penna. Si, stavolta non si esce se non con il giocatore, e senza galanterie: inutili.


----------



## Zani (8 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si vero.. Però diciamo che sarebbe meglio tenere i pochi buoni ed affiancarli ad altri buoni.. Perché di cessi da mandare via ce n'è a bizzeffe.. Da montolivo passando per bertolacci e poli, senza dimenticare menez Honda e compagnia cantante..


 Certo idealmente sarebbe bene tenerlo, ma se Montella pensa che non possa essere particolarmente utile al suo gioco ha senso investire quei soldi in reparti che ne hanno un disperato bisogno.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> si vabbè possiamo anche vederla così...ma la realtà è che servono i soldi perchè non abbiamo un budget minimo come al solito....poi se dal preliminare cambieranno le cose meglio....speriamo nel frattempo di non fare troppi danni....tipo cedere i giocatori sbagliati o perdere quelli buoni perchè giustamente non aspettano noi..



Mi sembra evidente che per ora di soldi non ce ne siano molti, e magari non ci saranno fino a settembre, dal tronde si era detto che la potenza economica i cinesi avrebbero potuta farla vedere solo la prossima sessione. In sintesi, "prepare for the best expeting the worst"


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: La Juve rilancia per Pjaca, offerti 26 milioni, uno in più rispetto ai 25 offerti dal Milan. Si attende ora la risposta dei rossoneri.*



Ma se noi abbiamo offerto 28 +2 di bonus che rilancio  ormai mi sono fatta l'idea che il giocatore aspetti la Juve altrlmenti a quest'ora era già nostro.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A Torino, a torto o a ragione, hanno capito che intorno a giocatori di questo tipo possono ricostruirsi nuclei di squadre vincenti. Non sono in tanti ad avere in potenza questa prerogativa: Pjaca potrebbe essere tra questi. E dunque hanno deciso (potrebbero aver deciso) di intervenire per tagliare la testa prima che qualcosa si riformi a Milano, magari sottraendo un giocatore, per loro non importante, ma che può esserlo in un contesto e con programmi diversi. Dispotismo? No, segno di potenza. Ma è a questo potere che occorre opporre un contropotere, l'idea che sta iniziando un capitolo diverso della storia, con noi portatori della penna. Si, stavolta non si esce se non con il giocatore, e senza galanterie: inutili.



Bravissimo. 
E aggiungerei: per dare una grossa dimostrazione della potenza del nuovo Milan, bisogna andare in Baviera, direzione Monaco, offrire un contrattone, bello consistente (anche il doppio di quanto si merita), al signor Benatia e tirare fuori le unghie. 
Zero galanterie, solo mosse prepotenti e decise


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Di Marzio: le offerte di Milan e Juventus per Pjaca sono uguali, cambia poco. A decidere sarà il giocatore. Avevo detto domani (ieri, ndr) perché così doveva essere, ma il giocatore vuole riflettere bene. Non sorprendetevi, è normale. *



Bene può andare alla Juve per me, basta con queste tarantellevada pure a fare la panchina da loro.


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2016)

Per me è andato.
Dopo il climax di due giorni fa doveva esserci se non un annuncio almeno la fine della telenovela.
Invece il mistero si infittisce.
Razionalmente, tutte le fonti riportano un Milan con l'accordo con la Dinamo (vedi viaggio di AG in Croazia) quindi Se il giocatore non è nostro vuol dire che manca l'accordo con lui. Anzi l'accordo magari cè ma lui aspetta e preferisce la Juve che pare ricambiare. Quindi per me è durissima.. 
Il,problema è il preliminare? Non credo che bloccare un giocatore per due giorni sia impossibile.
Semplicemente la,Juve ci scippa anche questo.. Altro che andare a prendergli Benatia.
Lo prende, lo testa e magari lo dà al Sassuolo in prestito per Berardi giusto per umiliare il Milan che prova a rinascere..
Prova di strapotenza..


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pjaca, l'intrigo continua: Gazzetta.it riporta che la Juentus avrebbe smentito il rilancio, essendo rimasta ferma sulla precedente offerta (18+bonus)*




Quotate le ultime news


----------



## Crox93 (8 Luglio 2016)

Comincio anche io ad essere dubbioso sulla sua volontà di venire, ma resto abbastanza fiducioso.
Vedremo, ma se vuole la Juve che ci vada. Basta gente che non suda per la maglia.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Luglio 2016)

Comunque la Juve c'e' di sicuro sul giocatore non scordiamoci gente come coman e Cuadrado. .e' un profilo che ad allegri interessa..
Ma ora secondo me esce la personalità del calciatore..checché se ne dica se io sono un giocatore con personalita' (tipo ibra)vengo e faccio il titolare e intanto mi metto in mostra..invece se vuole spezzoni di partita che vada alla Juventus..


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (8 Luglio 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Comunque la Juve c'e' di sicuro sul giocatore non scordiamoci gente come coman e Cuadrado. .e' un profilo che ad allegri interessa..
> Ma ora secondo me esce la personalità del calciatore..checché se ne dica se io sono un giocatore con personalita' (tipo ibra)vengo e faccio il titolare e intanto mi metto in mostra..invece se vuole spezzoni di partita che vada alla Juventus..



Uno come Ibra sarebbe convinto di fare il titolare ovunque, quindi andrebbe alla Juve


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2016)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Qui finisce come lo scorso anno con Kondogbia... e Marotta nella parte di Ausilio .... il #gastronauta fa viaggi e cene mentre gli altri comprano .... non è cambiato nulla ....



Inutile dare la colpa a Galliani, lui è andato in prima persona a trattare il giocatore e questa è cosa buona e giusta, l'offerta del Milan per il ragazzo è sul tavolo, se poi lui ci rifiuta non si poteva certo dargli un ingaggio fuori di ogni logica per un ragazzo che non ha dimostrato nulla, su. 

E' tutto nelle mani, per meglio dire nella testa, del ragazzo.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (8 Luglio 2016)

Milan TV ha appena riportato ufficialmente che il Milan non si esprime in nessun modo sulla trattativa Pjaca....secondo me è gia preso....stanno aspettando per renderlo ufficiale...che cosa non lo so...cessione di Bacca? Firma preliminare? Boooh


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile dare la colpa a Galliani, lui è andato in prima persona a trattare il giocatore e questa è cosa buona e giusta, l'offerta del Milan per il ragazzo è sul tavolo, se poi lui ci rifiuta non si poteva certo dargli un ingaggio fuori di ogni logica per un ragazzo che non ha dimostrato nulla, su.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani, per meglio dire nella testa, del ragazzo.



Il fatto è che se salta Pjaca il gastronauta va in shock mentale ed è capace di girare i 20 milioni a Sansone o El Kaddouri


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che se salta Pjaca il gastronauta va in shock mentale ed è capace di girare i 20 milioni a Sansone o El Kaddouri



Vazquez..


----------



## ghettoprollo (8 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Due anni fa, se non erro, negarono sino all'evidenza che avessero fatto rilanci sulla Roma (e sul Milan, pare) per Iturbe. Credo che stavolta Galliani dovrebbe avere imparato la lezione. Alla Juve, o prendono il giocatore, *o prendono informazioni sullo stato del nostro portafogli*, il vero enigma di questo mercato. Comunque, una utilità.



Questa frase mi ha illuminato.

In effetti il rilancino da 1 mln sembrava ridicolo, ma guardandola dalla tua prospettiva assume tutto un altro significato. Chissà.

Fatto sta che dobbiamo concludere la trattativa e anche presto. Ci siamo spinti troppo in là e non possiamo permetterci di abbozzare, a discapito, ancora una volta, dell'immagine di forza che un tempo questa società emanava.
Il compito della proprietà cinese non dovrà essere soltanto quello di gettare le fondamenta della nuova squadra, qui bisogna ricostruire il MILAN innanzitutto, dimostrando che stiamo tornando prepotentemente!

Mi aspetto da parte nostra un'offerta spezza-reni. E che il boato arrivi fino a Torino.

FOZZA MIRAN!


----------



## Zani (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Milan TV ha appena riportato ufficialmente che il Milan non si esprime in nessun modo sulla trattativa Pjaca....secondo me è gia preso....stanno aspettando per renderlo ufficiale...che cosa non lo so...cessione di Bacca? Firma preliminare? Boooh



Oppure significa che non sono per niente ottimisti sul buon esito della trattiva...
Spero si tratti della tua opzione ma ormai non sono più abituato alle cose che vanno ne migliore dei modi


----------



## Roger84 (8 Luglio 2016)

Questa storia comincia a stancarmi...ma continuo ad essere ottimista!!!
Speriamo che a brevissimo ci saranno conferme positive...


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2016)

*Sky: non c'è una favorita per Pjaca. E' 50% Milan e 50% Juventus. Deciderà il giocatore dove andare.

Milan Tv aggiunge che il Milan ha deciso di non parlare della trattativa.*


----------

